# A complete gaming rig under 90k



## evilwit (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello Guys!!


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Gaming
FPS and Racing games
Crysis 3,Call of Duty Series,Far Cry,Battlefield 4 and other demanding FPS games
GRID series,NFS series etc
I want to play all the latest and upcoming games at ultra settings at 1080p.
May be video editing.I am not sure about this.Thinking of starting of my own Youtube channel.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
90K

3. Planning to overclock?
If possible in my budget.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?\
Windows 7 and 8 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Atleast 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Yes I do want to buy a new moniter.I have decided to buy Dell S2440L or any good full HD 24 inch monitor.

Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
OS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
August

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
This is my first rig.So i want it to be built by an assembler.I am not sure if a regular computer shop can do that.I live in Patna.So any forum member who lives in patna and can help in assembling this system.Help would be appreciated.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Patna
Online(please link the part and prefer COD)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

These are few things which are must
Dell S2440L or any good full HD 24 inch monitor
Any 8 gigabytes of RAM
A decent UPS
A nice graphics card so that I can play all the latest and upcoming games at ultra and full HD resolution.
A gaming backlit keyboard and gaming mouse.
A cheap and good gaming mouse pad.
Speakers.
A chassis with transparent side window.

I have a strict budget of 90K only 2-3k more or less.
I want to run all the latest and upcoming games at ultra settings at full HD.
There are few must things I have mentioned,I want them all.
I have divided the rig like this:
60K for the CPU(including the ups)
5-6 for the mouse,keyboard and mouse pad
10k for the speakers.
14k for the moniter.


Now regarding speakers,
I want real tight bass and clarity.As i have budget of 10k for it,so i have decided to go for customized speakers.By customized speakers i mean,fitting the woofer and tweeter in the wooden box and then driving it by an amp.We have a market here where all these jobs are done.Is that a good idea?If you recommend company speakers then please recommend the one with decent bass.Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

Answer these questions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

And also mention why do you need only an Intel config?


----------



## evilwit (Aug 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Answer these questions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> 
> And also mention why do you need only an Intel config?


EDITED
Sorry for the inconvenience.
I have been told by many people that Intel supports more apps.I know I am being vague but I don't know much about this.
So if you guys think that AMD is a better option I absolutely have no issues with that.
Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

evilwit said:


> EDITED
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> I have been told by many people that Intel supports more apps.I know I am being vague but I don't know much about this.
> So if you guys think that AMD is a better option I absolutely have no issues with that.
> Thanks



There's no such thing like that. Both Intel and AMD are equally supported.

FX 8350 (12000)
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (11000)
G.xkill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB (5200)
Zotac GTX 770 (32000)
WD Blue 1 TB (4200)
Seasonic S12II 610W (5100)
NZXT Phantom 410 (6500)
Dell S2240L (8800)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2600)

total: 87k


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

evilwit said:


> EDITED
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> I have been told by many people that Intel supports more apps.I know I am being vague but I don't know much about this.
> So if you guys think that AMD is a better option I absolutely have no issues with that.
> Thanks



App support mainly depends on OS & other softwares etc etc...
Hardware is no limitation for running apps(till it's a x64 processor).



harshilsharma63 said:


> Zotac GTX 770 (32000)
> 
> Seasonic S12II *610W* (5100)
> 
> ...



Just making a suggestion, HD7970GHz is still good & can save op a few bucks(may be SSD can b included 4 that.)..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, but 770 performer better in some games and is also priced similar to 7970. Btw why did you highlighted 610 W.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yeah, but 770 performer better in some games and is also priced similar to 7970.* Btw why did you highlighted 610 W*.



Single-Card Results: Battlefield 3 - The GeForce GTX 770 Review: Calling In A Hit On Radeon HD 7970?
But HD 7970 is better in more of games also I think more future games will be AMD arch based.

You still didn't get it??
it must be S12ii *620W*


----------



## evilwit (Aug 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There's no such thing like that. Both Intel and AMD are equally supported.
> 
> FX 8350 (12000)
> Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (11000)
> ...


Thanks for the reply but its out of my budget.I mean I need the complete CPU including Ups under or upto 60k.and rest of the 30k I will spend on the moniter, speakers and peripherals. Kindly read my post once again and advice the rig accordingly.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

evilwit said:


> Thanks for the reply but its out of my budget.I mean I need the complete CPU including Ups under or upto 60k.and rest of the 30k I will spend on the moniter, speakers and peripherals. Kindly read my post once again and advice the rig accordingly.



10k for speakers??
better get a nice heaphone.

5-6k for KB,mouse?? 
What will you shoot at if you rig cant' run it


Also for your needs lower config cannot be satisfactory(u said FullHD/ Ultra HD res.)


----------



## evilwit (Aug 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> 10k for speakers??
> better get a nice heaphone.
> 
> 5-6k for KB,mouse??
> ...



You've got a point but this what I want to do.What if i keep this config and just the GPU to GTX 760 for 20k.It can solve my problem and it has also got some decent reviews.Will it serve my purpose?

FX 8350 (12000)
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (11000)
G.xkill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB (5200)
Zotac GTX 770 (32000) GTX 760 for 20k
WD Blue 1 TB (4200)
Seasonic S12II 610W (5100)
NZXT Phantom 410 (6500)
Dell S2240L (8800)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2600)


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 4, 2013)

^^


----------



## evilwit (Aug 4, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^


LOL
Reason???
EDITED


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2013)

Because that configuration you have checked is based on US price point and Indian market scenario is completely different. 2ndly, you want to play games at ultra resolution at 1080P but choosing a card like GTX 660 Ti. Check the ultra setting performance of games like Metro Last Light, Tomb Raider, Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 in 1080P and you will find out how demanding they're. Opt for a HD 7970 which is retailing around 27K to 29K


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 4, 2013)

now everything is OK after you edited post
earlier you was going for 660 power edition thats why i posted facepalm.
in 90k rig there should be good enough balance between cpu&gpu like FX 8350/i5 4670k with HD 7970 or gtx770 for 1080p gtx770 will be overkill imo.



Cilus said:


> Because that configuration you have checked is based on US price point and Indian market scenario is completely different. 2ndly, you want to play games at ultra resolution at 1080P but choosing a card like GTX 660 Ti. Check the ultra setting performance of games like Metro Last Light, Tomb Raider, Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 in 1080P and you will find out how demanding they're. Opt for a HD 7970 which is retailing around 27K to 29K



this....


----------



## evilwit (Aug 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Because that configuration you have checked is based on US price point and Indian market scenario is completely different. 2ndly, you want to play games at ultra resolution at 1080P but choosing a card like GTX 660 Ti. Check the ultra setting performance of games like Metro Last Light, Tomb Raider, Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 in 1080P and you will find out how demanding they're. Opt for a HD 7970 which is retailing around 27K to 29K
> 
> Because that configuration you have checked is based on US price point and Indian market scenario is completely different. 2ndly, you want to play games at ultra resolution at 1080P but choosing a card like GTX 660 Ti. Check the ultra setting performance of games like Metro Last Light, Tomb Raider, Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 in 1080P and you will find out how demanding they're. Opt for a HD 7970 which is retailing around 27K to 29K



I got you.thanks for explaning though.btw how is this rig

FX 8350 (12000)
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (11000)
G.xkill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB (5200)
 GTX 760 for 20k
WD Blue 1 TB (4200)
Seasonic S12II 610W (5100)
NZXT Phantom 410 (6500)
Dell S2240L (8800)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2600)

even @ankush28 said gtx 770 will be overkill.
now the cpu and moniter costs around 77k.
i am still left with 18k which i will spend on gaming mouse,backlit kb,ups and speakers.please suggest these components under 18k and suggest a gtx 760 card.
thanks



ankush28 said:


> now everything is OK after you edited post
> earlier you was going for 660 power edition thats why i posted facepalm.
> in 90k rig there should be good enough balance between cpu&gpu like FX 8350/i5 4670k with HD 7970 or gtx770 for 1080p gtx770 will be overkill imo.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply.
but can you tell me with gtx 760 will i be able to play all the latest and upcoming games at max settings at 1080p?
also suggest a gaming mouse,gaming backlit keyboard,ups and speakers with tight bass under 18k.
thanks


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 5, 2013)

i won't recommend anything less then 7970 for that much high budget rig.
mice - razer naga/deathadder
UPS- APC 1.1kVA


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> i won't recommend anything less then 7970 for that much high budget rig.



That's the point..
Although for today's games GTX760 is comfortable inhigh/ultra settings but it doesn't take long for things to go worse.. 
Eg. CoH2 @ 2560*1600p on HD 7970GHz gives avg of 48 FPS only(@max settings). Benchmark


@OP would u mind if I say u to reconsider desicion for speakers & get Heaphones instead??


----------



## evilwit (Aug 5, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> i won't recommend anything less then 7970 for that much high budget rig.
> mice - razer naga/deathadder
> UPS- APC 1.1kVA


What are you exactly trying to say? Earlier you said everything is fine when I changed the GPU to 760? Whats your point?



Chaitanya said:


> That's the point..
> Although for today's games GTX760 is comfortable inhigh/ultra settings but it doesn't take long for things to go worse..
> Eg. CoH2 @ 2560*1600p on HD 7970GHz gives avg of 48 FPS only(@max settings). Benchmark
> 
> ...


I will update the system after 2yrs? Will this card perform well till that time? Btw I will the games 1080p.i can consider headphones for a moment but speaker is really what I want.for how long will I be able to play games I want at max settings at 1080p with this card? And suggest a UPS upto 4k.thanks


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

evilwit said:


> I will update the system after 2yrs? Will this card perform well till that time? Btw I will the games 1080p.i can consider headphones for a moment but speaker is really what I want.for how long will I be able to play games I want at max settings at 1080p with this card? And suggest a UPS upto 4k.thanks



2yrs is pretty long time.. Nothing can be said.
Maybe with HD7970 it's 1 year @ high settings & med-high settings later on..

I said headphones cause they give better gaming experience..


----------



## evilwit (Aug 5, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> 2yrs is pretty long time.. Nothing can be said.
> Maybe with HD7970 it's 1 year @ high settings & med-high settings later on..
> 
> I said headphones cause they give better gaming experience..


Ok in one of my previous thread u recommended me a rig.i am posting that tell me hws it.

CPU - FX 8350 @ 12k Rs
ASUS M5a97 R2.0 EVO @8k

Ram - 2 x 4GB RipJawsX 1600Mhz @ 4.5k RsHDD - WD Caviar blue 1tb @ 4.5k Rs
PSU - Seasonic S12II 520 @ 4.3k or 620W @ 5k
Case-NZXT Phantom 410 (6500)
MOniter-dell21.5 full hd moniter @9k
Gpu-gigabyte hd 7970 3x windforce @27k(please tell me the link to buy it)
That comes to a total of 76k so I am still left with 18k.so I 
Can buy speakers and other peripherals. With this can I play games at max at 1080p? For atleast 2 yrs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 5, 2013)

^ are bhai, why are you continuously decreasing the quality of the core componedus for speakers? You want m5a97 evo in 90k budget? Just get the rig I suggested and get the ups and speakers. And one question: are you going ve actually overclock the processor to anything beyond an extra 500 MHz.


----------



## evilwit (Aug 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ are bhai, why are you continuously decreasing the quality of the core componedus for speakers? You want m5a97 evo in 90k budget? Just get the rig I suggested and get the ups and speakers. And one question: are you going ve actually overclock the processor to anything beyond an extra 500 MHz.


No I am not gonna overclock.even in my thread I asked for it only if its possible under my budget.sorry to irritate you but you don't know my position.I am in a mess.can you tell me one thing, can I go for hd 7970 instead of goingg for 770.that will save up few bucks.and also I am thinking of droping 212 evo as I am not gonna oc.thanks


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 5, 2013)

AmD stock coolers are good enough for even mild OC so drop Aftermarket coolers.
CURRENTLY CONCENTRATE ON CORE COMPONENTS.
If you are not able to get good accesories wait for few time collect money. Dont compromice with graphics or mobo. You might regret later


----------



## evilwit (Aug 5, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> AmD stock coolers are good enough for even mild OC so drop Aftermarket coolers.
> CURRENTLY CONCENTRATE ON CORE COMPONENTS.
> If you are not able to get good accesories wait for few time collect money. Dont compromice with graphics or mobo. You might regret later


So is the config I posted above with 7970 and everything else harshil suggested ok?


----------



## d3p (Aug 5, 2013)

One Suggestion :

Buy a Console either a PS3 or Xbox. Enjoy the games, whatever you just have listed & save the money.

Whatever games you are intending to play, are mostly offline & not necessarily needs a PC with either quad or octa cores to play & High End GPU from either RED or Green Camp.

Finally the way you are behaving, i doubt either you watch a lot of game trailers or you don't have a decent internet in your locality. So total crap, if you own a Rig with the above config.

*@Others :*Not every gamer Overclock's his or her PC, so try to keep the things little bit straight. In OP's case, a Simple AMD FX 6300 along with 650ti would be a nice fit rather than a hefty FX 8350 with M5A99FX Pro R2.0.

No Offense, but i don't want another GOVIND TIWARI with a 90k rig !!!!...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2013)

For Motherboard, Get a AMD 990FX series Motherboard. They are the most advanced AM3+ chipset and readily available within 10K price bracket. Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 @ 11K is one of the best Motherboards available. It also lets you to have Multi-GPU setup (AMD Crossfire and nVidia SLI) if you wants to. And HD 7970 is a very good card, in fact when slightly overclocked, it is preety much comparable to GTX 770. Now you can find the Sapphire and Gigabyte versions of 7970 around 27K. If you can spend around 29K to 30K, you can find custom 7970 models like Gigabyte Windforce Edition (was available at 27K in smcinternational, currently out of stock) or Sapphire Vapor-X edition. These cards use custom PCB and very good custom coolers and already overclocked to 1000 MHz+ speed, behaving like a 7970 GHz edition. You can also overclock them over 1100 MHz, making them very high performance GPU.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 5, 2013)

OP, do not get an FX-8350. Please, don't. "Might" start video editing is no reason for an AMD FX processor.

Get a cheap microphone and a Sennheiser HD 518/558 for audio. I am using a modified HD 558.

Base your system around the following: 1600Mhz Cl9 8GB RAM, i5 4670 and GTX 770. Get a decent but cheap H87 motherboard because you will not overclock.

If you are hell-bent on speakers, then get Harman Kardon Soundsticks III. Those are the ones I am using on my own setup. If I remember right, I got it for ~9k imported from amazon, including customs.

For above specs you do not need more than 500W, especially because you will not OC.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 5, 2013)

evilwit said:


> No I am not gonna overclock.even in my thread I asked for it only if its possible under my budget.sorry to irritate you but you don't know my position.I am in a mess.can you tell me one thing, can I go for hd 7970 instead of goingg for 770.that will save up few bucks.and also I am thinking of droping 212 evo as I am not gonna oc.thanks


97 
Well, if you don't want to overclock, then replace the motherboard with Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 available for 8.2k and skip the cpu cooler. this will reduce the total price by ~7k. And please, DO NOT compromise on core components.


----------



## evilwit (Aug 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 97
> Well, if you don't want to overclock, then replace the motherboard with Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 available for 8.2k and skip the cpu cooler. this will reduce the total price by ~7k. And please, DO NOT compromise on core components.


How will changing the MB from Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0(11k) to Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0(8.2k) will save me 7k?I have to decided to go for sapphire hd 7970 SAPPHIRE HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 21197-00-40G Radeon PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card available for 28k.Is this a good card?Will it serve puporse of playing latest and upcoming games at ultra at 1080p(i will upgarde after 2yrs)?if i go for  Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 will i be able to crossfire in future(very low chance though.so please don't recommend a costly psu just because i might crossfire in future.if i will need a high power psu in future i will add then) ?Since i am not going to overclock can i change the processor to non-OCable one?it will save some bucks.and kindly list all the components complete rig once again to clear the confusion.(list all aprts in both condition if going with fx 8350,Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 and hd 7970 and if goin with non ocable processor,hd 7970 and asus mb)thanks a lot


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 6, 2013)

evilwit said:


> How will changing the MB from Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0(11k) to Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0(8.2k) will save me 7k?I have to decided to go for sapphire hd 7970 SAPPHIRE HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 21197-00-40G Radeon PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card available for 28k.Is this a good card?Will it serve puporse of playing latest and upcoming games at ultra at 1080p(i will upgarde after 2yrs)?if i go for  Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 will i be able to crossfire in future(very low chance though.so please don't recommend a costly psu just because i might crossfire in future.if i will need a high power psu in future i will add then) ?Since i am not going to overclock can i change the processor to non-OCable one?it will save some bucks.and kindly list all the components complete rig once again to clear the confusion.(list all aprts in both condition if going with fx 8350,Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 and hd 7970 and if goin with non ocable processor,hd 7970 and asus mb)thanks a lot


I said replace the board AND skip the cpu cooler. This will rate about 6-7k. And 7970 is also very good. And amd does not have any locked (non overclockable) processor.


----------



## evilwit (Aug 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I said replace the board AND skip the cpu cooler. This will rate about 6-7k. And 7970 is also very good. And amd does not have any locked (non overclockable) processor.


Thanks a ton for the reply.
Can I go for amd fx 6300 instead of going for 8350 as games of today are more GPU dependent than CPU dependent.And if In future I want to crossfire can I do that on that asus mb? I am listing the entire rig , please tell me if needs to be modified.Thanks once again.

CPU - FX 8350 @ 12k Rs or amd fx 6300
ASUS M5a97 R2.0 EVO @8k

Ram - 2 x 4GB RipJawsX 1600Mhz @ 4.5k RsHDD - WD Caviar blue 1tb @ 4.5k Rs
PSU - Seasonic S12II 520 @ 4.3k or 620W @ 5k
Case-NZXT Phantom 410 (6500)
MOniter-AOC E2343F2K my own choice.9k
Gpu-sapphire hd  7970  @28k


----------



## Cilus (Aug 6, 2013)

If you really want to decrease budget then get a FX-8320 which is available at 9.5K. For Motherboard, have a look at MSI 990FXA-GD65 which is available @ 8.3K in smcinternational.in.
For Ram, get a single 8GB 1600 MHz Ram. Don't get overwhelmed by Dual channel performance, it is pretty minimal in most cases. Add another 8GB later. less number of Ram modules helps in overclocking and system stability.
For Monitor, the AOC display looks good but a lot of people here said that AOC does have poor aftersale service. So you can also opt for Dell S2240L display which is available around 8.5K. For PSU, if you can spend 5K and get the Seasonic SS12II 620W then get it. This PSU is equivalent to a Corsair TX 650 V2 PSU in terms of build quality and performance.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

evilwit said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply.
> Can I go for amd fx 6300 instead of going for 8350 as [SIZE=4[/SIZE]*games of today are more GPU dependent than CPU dependent*.And if In future I want to crossfire can I do that on that asus mb? I am listing the entire rig , please tell me if needs to be modified.Thanks once again.
> 
> CPU - FX 8350 @ 12k Rs or amd fx 6300
> ...



Buddy very wrong there.. today games are more demanding on CPU too. Eg. Crysis 3 uses all 8 cores of FX8350



Regarding rig everything is quite fine.
Get FX 83xx only avoid FX6300 for 90k budget.
Phantom 410 is a good choice considering presence of inbuilt fan controller.
If you want then you can also include a SSD for boosting game performance.

OT..
Regarding the fight whoa whoa everyone take a


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You misread him



Oh my bad 
Anyway that answers his query


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 7, 2013)

@op; which components have you decided?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 7, 2013)

Fx 8350 + 7970 / 770 is recommended here. i5 4670k is also another good option but will increase the budget unnecessarily.

If you want to stick with intel ( power consumption is a strong factor here), then have a look at this board:

MSI Z87-G43 Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) Motherboard


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 7, 2013)

I have lifted the bans placed and temporarily removed Cilus from moderator list.

Sorry but mods are always going to be held to a much higher standard here. That includes learning how to get people to calm down instead of riling them up. However, should the two banned members try and gloat about this anywhere, I will permanently delete their accounts.

The problem in this thread is not that the mod was wrong, it was that the mod got sucked into a downward spiraling argument with two members about who is more childlike and idiotic. As a result, everyone lost. 

A rather bigoted quote that's perfect for forums:

"Arguing on the Internet is like running in the Special Olympics... even if you win, you're still retarded."


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Fx 8350 + 7970 / 770 is recommended here. i5 4670k is also another good option but will increase the budget unnecessarily.
> 
> If you want to stick with intel ( power consumption is a strong factor here), then have a look at this board:
> 
> MSI Z87-G43 Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) Motherboard



If he isn't going to overclock, then even an i5 4670+ H87 setup should do.


----------



## evilwit (Aug 23, 2013)

@harshilsharma63 
@Chaitanya 
@ankush28 
@Cilus 
@Extreme Gamer 
@vickybat 

Sorry for not replying for a long time.Have increased my budget to 130k.I have decided the rig.So here it goes

Intel 3.2 GHz LGA1150 4570 i5 4th Generation Processor-14231 INR

Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H-6500 INR

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB-4850 INR

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 770 2GB DDR5 DC II OC-34000 INR

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive-4300 INR

Seasonic M12II-650 650 Watts PSU-6580 INR

Cooler Master Enforcer-7555 INR

Asus DVD Burner-1114 INR

APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA 660 Watts/1100 VA-5500 INR

SteelSeries Qck plus mousepad-884 INR

COOLER MASTER KEYBOARD CM TRIGGER-7600 INR

Samsung 128GB 840 Pro Series SSD-9000 INR

LG 24inch Class Slim IPS LED Monitor (24EA53V)-14635 INR

Razer DeathAdder 2013 Ergonomic PC Gaming Mouse-3300 INR

I am not gonna OC so decided to 4570.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2013)

Y U No AMD?

For  intel only I suggest a better board + i7 atleast
B85+i5 non k in 130k = 

May be u should get a higher res & bigger size for monitor.. else GTX770 is not required.


----------



## evilwit (Aug 23, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Y U No AMD?
> 
> For  intel only I suggest a better board + i7 atleast
> B85+i5 non k in 130k =
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
Actually this rig will be mainly used for gaming.And as far as gaming is concerned i7 is not gonna help.It will only add extra cost.And if you don't believe you can find about it on internet.For your convinience I am providing the link*www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1061&lang=englishAnd i will consider your suggestion of 4670k.And now lets come to the GPU.I am going for 770 because i have no plans of upgrading this pc in next two years.As its a powerful GFX it will easily serve me for that long and i will be able to play all the games maxed.And I am not gonna go for a higher res display as it will be very expensive and screen bigger than 24 inch will get pixelated at 1080p.Thanks


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2013)

here's a balanced 130k build : 

Core i5 4670k @ 16k
Asus z87k @ 10.8k
CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.3k
Kingston HyperX Blu 2x 4GB Kit @ 4.8k
Razer DA 2013 Ergo Mouse @ 3.3k
Logitech G510 @ 5.6k
SS Qck Mousepad @ 0.8k
Asus/ Lite On DVD Driver @ 1.1k
Seasonic S12II 620W @ 5.2k
Dell S2440L @ 13.4k
Samsung 120GB 840 SSD@ 6.6k
WD 1TB Blue @ 4k
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 5.6k

now you have ~50k left in hand with which try to get a GTX 780 and this is going to be the ultimate weapon in your gaming pc. If you need to get a speaker and UPS skip the SSD for now.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> now you have ~50k left in hand with which try to get a GTX 780 and this is going to be the ultimate weapon in your gaming pc. If you need to get a speaker and UPS skip the SSD for now.



Good Idea but i'm against GTX780 just for future proofing cause I guess it would be equivalent to some 25k card in next 8 months & by 2 years it may be a low midrange card.
Also OP may go for a 1440p resolution + GTX770 which will serve better experience. 

Also skipping SSD is a bad idea IMO cause that's going to affect gaming a lot.

Also instead of GTX780 maybe GTX760*2 be better (just my )


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 23, 2013)

get 760 sli way better for future proofing @ 1080p. For 1440 get cards7970 xfire/770sli of 3GB atleast


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Good Idea but i'm against GTX780 just for future proofing cause I guess it would be equivalent to some 25k card in next 8 months & by 2 years it may be a low midrange card.
> Also OP may go for a 1440p resolution + GTX770 which will serve better experience.
> 
> Also skipping SSD is a bad idea IMO cause that's going to affect gaming a lot.
> ...



in that sense gtx 770 will be a upper low range card, lol and 2 years is a long time. Gtx 780 is based on mighty titan and if oced can outperform a titan. On the other hand gtx 770 is just a newer version of gtx 680 and gtx 780 is the best possible single gpu card for 1440p after titan.

And how come ssd is going to improve game performance ? games will just load faster but no fps improvements so op can add it later at any time and possibly with higher capacity.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> in that sense gtx 770 will be a upper low range card, lol and 2 years is a long time



I wanted to bring out point that a bigger monitor(1440p+>23") would be better than using a GTX 780 for 1080p


----------



## evilwit (Aug 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> here's a balanced 130k build :
> 
> Core i5 4670k @ 16k
> Asus z87k @ 10.8k
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
The rig you've recommended is completely fine except the motherboard. Asrock Z87M is retailing for 9.4k and is much better than it.Heck it also supports SLI whereas ASUS one don't.After spending on all the components(excluding SSD)I am left with only 56k.And the ASUS 780 costs around 54k.So how will i buy an UPS or speakers?And AFAIK 780 is a bit overkill and it is simply out of my budget.



Chaitanya said:


> Good Idea but i'm against GTX780 just for future proofing cause I guess it would be equivalent to some 25k card in next 8 months & by 2 years it may be a low midrange card.
> Also OP may go for a 1440p resolution + GTX770 which will serve better experience.
> 
> Also skipping SSD is a bad idea IMO cause that's going to affect gaming a lot.
> ...



All of your points are absolutely right.
"_ 2x GTX 760 graphics cards have an advantage of more than 10% over a GTX 780 and cost almost 2/3 of it_
And can you please tell me how's the gaming experience with 770 at 1080p?



avinandan012 said:


> get 760 sli way better for future proofing @ 1080p. For 1440 get cards7970 xfire/770sli of 3GB atleast


I second that.



topgear said:


> in that sense gtx 770 will be a upper low range card, lol and 2 years is a long time. Gtx 780 is based on mighty titan and if oced can outperform a titan. On the other hand gtx 770 is just a newer version of gtx 680 and gtx 780 is the best possible single gpu card for 1440p after titan.
> 
> And how come ssd is going to improve game performance ? games will just load faster but no fps improvements so op can add it later at any time and possibly with higher capacity.


You're right but 780 is out of my budget and second I have no plans of gaming at 1440p or upgrading to a higher resolution monitor.

@Chaitanya 
@topgear
@avinandan012 and others
Thanks for all the replies.
As GTX 780 is outta of my budget and its an overkill for gaming at 1080p on single moniter.I've finally decided to go with 770 because I like to go with single powerful card than SLI'in two 760's.There are few reasons to go with single card:


1. 760 SLI > 770 when it comes to power
2. 760 SLI and 770 anyone would be awesome for gaming at 1080p. Almost no difference.
3. 770 can be SLI'ed later for much better performance when needed.Though its not wise but still a point.
4. Single 770 is cheaper currently about 6-8k.

I am also going for 4670k.
So,here's the final rig:

INTEL CORE I5 4670K-16616 INR

ASRock Z87M Extreme4-9353 INR

Kingston HyperX Blu 2x 4GB Kit-4800 INR

Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler-2600 INR


ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 770 2GB DDR5 DC II OC-34000 INR

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive-4300 INR

Seasonic M12II-650 650 Watts PSU-6580 INR

Cooler Master Enforcer-7555 INR

Asus DVD Burner-1114 INR

APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA 660 Watts/1100 VA-5500 INR

SteelSeries Qck plus mousepad-884 INR

COOLER MASTER KEYBOARD CM TRIGGER-7600 INR

Samsung 128GB 840 Pro Series SSD-9000 INR

LG 24inch Class Slim IPS LED Monitor (24EA53V)-14635 INR

Razer DeathAdder 2013 Ergonomic PC Gaming Mouse-3300 INR


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2013)

MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr is available at 49k so if you get that you can still have an ups or else you can opt for a zotac GTX 780 which costs around ~50k.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr is available at 49k so if you get that you can still have an ups or else you can opt for a zotac GTX 780 which costs around ~50k.



Since OP is not interested in bigger monitor, in that case investing on GTX 780 is best idea 
Also +1 to Twinfrozer


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2013)

Well that card can only be suggested for Multi monitor setup but thanks to OP & his aversion to bigger monitor & concept of future proofing it is best possible option... 

Edit : Hey there is a post missing from above..


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 24, 2013)

Get GTX 770 instead.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 24, 2013)

Gett 770 then later add another in SLI


----------

